# Corn Cob Myths



## dgerwin11 (Jun 19, 2011)

Disclaimer: I smoke pipes as that is how I choose to feed my nicotine addiction.

Myth #1. Cob smokers are rubes and ******* hillbillies. Don't think I would like that discussion with General McCarther.

Myth #2. Cobs don't need breaking in. It has been my experience that the pipes are more satisfying if properly broken in. True, it is easier and quicker to break in a cob than a briar. Just treat it gently at first and you will be rewarded.

Myth #3. Cobs don't need rest. I find it best to rotate pipes. I always have 2 at work and rotate to the other pipe after each bowl.

In closing, I find that cobs give their best when I do my part in treating them as the high quality smokes they are.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Myth #5 They are cheap because they are disposable. Cobs can last a very long time if you take care of them, and they are cheap because the gov't is paying out all those tax dollars to subsidies the growing of cobs for pipes...er something like that.


----------



## funbags (Jan 19, 2011)

funny thing is I seem to grab a cob more often lately. smoking some LBEF in a cob right now and its singing!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

As a newbie i love cobs they need little care smoke great right out of the box and are cheap!


----------



## jtree26 (Aug 20, 2008)

Every pipe smoker should have at least a couple cobs on hand.


----------



## dgerwin11 (Jun 19, 2011)

I've just received two MM Diplomats. These are top of line for them and still cost less than $10. My prior experience has been with the super cheap drugstore items. The Diplomats are well worth the price.

In the past my main objection to cobs was the cheap plastic stems. So I ordered a handful of extra Danish stems for future use and to retro fit my 2 other cobs. I don't yet know how durable they will be, but at first blush they seem to be superior to anything else I've ever had with a cob. Thought about getting a Forever Stem, but for the same investment I can buy close to 100 replacement stems from MM.

Please, ya'll feel free to add any other myths you can think of.


----------



## dgerwin11 (Jun 19, 2011)

Myth #5 They are cheap because they are disposable. 

I quibble over disposable. If it is a good smoke, it would be like disposing of an old friend.


----------



## pffintuff (Apr 20, 2011)

Myth #4. Cobs are just cheap throw away pipes that people use when starting out on pipe smoking.

I have a cob I purchased in the 80's and It's still a good smoker.


----------



## CBR (Mar 31, 2010)

Myth #6: Cob bowls are all smaller than briar bowls. True that a Patriot is smaller than many briars but the MM General is one of the biggest pipes I have in my collection, this thing will smoke for a long time!


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

Myth # 7 cobs aren't real pipes, they are used for props...false
I've had my CG cob for almost a whole year, I keep it clean, it has a nice cake build up, and the sides are darking hehe. 
yes the plastic stem has been chewed to death, but I really love my cob, and I always get funny looks when I'm smoking my cob, but she sings 
troy


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

dgerwin11 said:


> Myth #5 They are cheap because they are disposable.
> 
> I quibble over disposable. If it is a good smoke, it would be like disposing of an old friend.


While I kinda consider em disposable,
I've never actually disposed of one,
even though I sometimes light em with 
a torch while riding the John Deere.


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

CBR said:


> Myth #6: Cob bowls are all smaller than briar bowls. True that a Patriot is smaller than many briars but the MM General is one of the biggest pipes I have in my collection, this thing will smoke for a long time!


Yeah, I love my General. That pipe is probably the biggest in my collection as well, with the possible exception of my Hackert poker.


----------



## dgerwin11 (Jun 19, 2011)

I find it interesting that none of the "pipe snobs" have weighed in, only those of us who value a good smoke over appearance.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

dgerwin11 said:


> I find it interesting that none of the "pipe snobs" have weighed in, only those of us who value a good smoke over appearance.


I think some haven't weighed in, due to respecting your thread. I personally don't smoke cobs ever. I own two of them but I just like smoking a Briar more. Not necessarily because they smoke better, I just like smoking a nice looking pipe. Although I would't mind giving it a go with one of them fan dangled forever stems.:tongue1:


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

dgerwin11 said:


> I find it interesting that none of the "pipe snobs" have weighed in, only those of us who value a good smoke over appearance.


We don't have any on Puff - they live over thar on "another" forum. :tongue1:

I've bought a dozen cobs over the years - and every last one of them was given away ("Wow can I try that?") to curious friends or in bombs. I never smoked out of one, sheesh. One of these days I'll add one to a TAD.


----------



## WyoBob (Mar 6, 2007)

dgerwin11 said:


> I find it interesting that none of the "pipe snobs" have weighed in, only those of us who value a good smoke over appearance.


I'll weigh in. Cobs are for gap toothed yokel's with room temperature I.Q.'s and they will never know the superior experience of smoking a $300 pipe (or. at least that's what they tell me. I'll know more once I get my new high dollar pipe back from the pipe doctor who's fixing a tight draw and gurgle problem.)

BTW, I own15 cobs.:bounce:


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

dgerwin11 said:


> I find it interesting that none of the "pipe snobs" have weighed in, only those of us who value a good smoke over appearance.


Well, 'pipe snobs' don't last long around here. Food for thought.


----------



## jfdiii (Nov 12, 2010)

Hermit said:


> While I kinda consider em disposable,
> I've never actually disposed of one,
> even though I sometimes light em with
> a torch while riding the John Deere.


You do the torch thing too, huh? I love the first couple mows of the year when it's not too hot, breeze is blowing, smell of cut grass and exhaust, and a MM General burning some 1Q or PA....now it's 100 degrees and the grass is already turning brown.


----------



## dgerwin11 (Jun 19, 2011)

Some very good humor displayed here. 

I too cherish my better briars. But just can't seem to convince my self that $100.00+ for a briar is worth it. A $10.00 cob (about the most expensive I've seen) beats the tar out of a cheap low end briar. But I do urge anyone buying a cob, especially from MM, get a handful of replacement stems, especially beginners. At a quarter apiece, it is a good investment.

Noobs, I would caution you against "basket" pipes to start. Wait till you have some knowledge and experience and know what to look for. It could give you a bad first impression and keep you from experiencing the most pleasurable method of smoking.


----------



## JD11 (Aug 21, 2008)

dgerwin11 said:


> Noobs, I would caution you against "basket" pipes to start. Wait till you have some knowledge and experience and know what to look for. It could give you a bad first impression and keep you from experiencing the most pleasurable method of smoking.


I agree and being a noob I bought a starter kit w/basket pipe and bought a cob with the same order. Basket pipe appears to be a piece of junk (cheap plastic stem and when I removed the stem and looked into the mortise the draft hole is WAY off center , don't know if that hurts the performance or not) I've been smoking the cob as well as another cob I bought since.. I'll give it a shot one day , but for now I'm stickin with the cobs


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

jfdiii said:


> You do the torch thing too, huh? I love the first couple mows of the year when it's not too hot, breeze is blowing, smell of cut grass and exhaust, and a MM General burning some 1Q or PA....now it's 100 degrees and the grass is already turning brown.


Last week my Zippo was out of fluid, the Vertigo was acting funny, Ronson Jetlight worked perfectly on the meer.


----------



## dgerwin11 (Jun 19, 2011)

JD11 said:


> I agree and being a noob I bought a starter kit w/basket pipe and bought a cob with the same order. Basket pipe appears to be a piece of junk (cheap plastic stem and when I removed the stem and looked into the mortise the draft hole is WAY off center , don't know if that hurts the performance or not) I've been smoking the cob as well as another cob I bought since.. I'll give it a shot one day , but for now I'm stickin with the cobs


If you think you might want a briar try a Kaywoodie. Not real expensive but a good solid machine made pipe. The fit and finish will probably be better. Once you decide whether or not briar is for you, you can always upgrade to name brand pipes, which also don't have to be budget busters.


----------



## JD11 (Aug 21, 2008)

I was just on pipesandcigars looking at pipes - $25-$60 .. I'll keep Kaywoodie in mind when I'm ready to order a briar.. Thanks


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Myth #8 - You have enough cobs.

Between including them in bombs, friends who want to try them, or just misplacing them I run out a lot.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Kaywoody and Dr Grabow are good, starter Briars. That being said, my cobs are my "go to" pipes. There are times I like to smoke my Briars and just admire the craftsmanship and the eye appeal if them. But for pure smokability, it's my cobs every time. 

It's my personal preference that I prefer very little to no cake in my cobs. Some will form, it's pretty much inevitable, but after every bowl I twist a wadded paper towel into the bowl to clean it out, and ream as needed to keep the bowl almost bare. This prevents or at least slows cake from building up, to a large extent anyways. Also, a cleaner through the stem and shank as well.

As has already been stated, cobs are not junk, disposable pipes. They can and will last you many years if you give them just a little TLC.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

JD11 said:


> I was just on pipesandcigars looking at pipes - $25-$60 .. I'll keep Kaywoodie in mind when I'm ready to order a briar.. Thanks


Stay away from those "3 for" pipes at pipesandcigars.com. They are total crap.


----------



## JD11 (Aug 21, 2008)

MarkC said:


> Stay away from those "3 for" pipes at pipesandcigars.com. They are total crap.


I was eyeing a couple Savinelli naturals... Thanks for the warning tho..


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

DSturg369 said:


> As has already been stated, cobs are not junk, disposable pipes. They can and will last you many years if you give them just a little TLC.


But don't fumble one on concrete. Curtains. :lol: I've been smoking cobs for less than a year, but all of them seem to be holding up just fine, except for the one I bounced off the driveway. I'm now up to six cobs! Never would have smoked one without the internet, probably.

*All hail Henry Tibbe! :hail: *


----------



## VonSockthroat (Jun 28, 2011)

New poster here. Had to put my .02 in hah! 

I've got 20 pipes and about 6 are Cobs. I'm a newcomer to Cobs and gotta say I love em. I have a Pride, a Diplomat, and a couple of Pony cobs. I have to say my favorite is the Natural Freehand from Missouri Meerschaum. It's gorgeous and smokes like a dream. It's their "top-of-the-line" at around $32 and well worth it.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

$32?

Corncob- Freehand


----------



## VonSockthroat (Jun 28, 2011)

DSturg369 said:


> $32?


That's the polished one and looks to be out of stock on that site. Just tried to post a direct link to the Missouri Meerschaum page, says I need over 30 posts to post a link hah . Anyway, they're fairly limited in production, but it says in stock on the MM site.


----------



## funbags (Jan 19, 2011)

VonSockthroat said:


> That's the polished one and looks to be out of stock on that site. Just tried to post a direct link to the Missouri Meerschaum page, says I need over 30 posts to post a link hah . Anyway, they're fairly limited in production, but it says in stock on the MM site.


I dont know about that. I would rather have 5 country Gentleman's for $32.

that reminds me I really need to get me one of those forever stems.


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

Don't own a cob, never have. Never smoked in one either. No immediate plans to try one either. Maybe someday.


----------



## VonSockthroat (Jun 28, 2011)

Hey funbags, I hear ya! It's just a longer smoker with a bigger bowl. I like the variety. Just wanted to offer up one of the lesser-known Cobs. I'd post a link to a Corn Cob Primer written by a fella that's been smoking them for around 30-40 years, but no permissions yet. Google "Missouri Meerschaum Corncob Buying Guide - Pipedia" for a great breakdown of the different Cobs.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

funbags said:


> I dont know about that. I would rather have 5 country Gentleman's for $32.
> 
> that reminds me I really need to get me one of those forever stems.


+1 on the Country Gents! I love mine... Freehand. = Zip!

Also +1 on the Forever Stems. Keep hearing good things about them.


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Could anyone guide me to a Corn Cob with the widest bowl?


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Pipe Size Chart - MM Corncobs


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

dav0 said:


> Could anyone guide me to a Corn Cob with the widest bowl?


I sent Scott at Aristocob a similar question. Here is his response:


> Jon,
> 
> That's a good question. The Legend's ID is 5/8", the Gent and the Diplomat are 3/4" and General is 7/8".
> As you can see, the Legend is the smallest pipe we sell.
> ...


I didn't ask about the others, but I wonder if the Freehand shares the 7/8" diameter bowl? Similarly I'd guess the Patriot and Dane are also 3/4". Can anyone confirm?


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

DSturg369 said:


> Pipe Size Chart - MM Corncobs


I swear you people are EVIL! I clicked on the link and I ended up ordering two cob pipes! ARG


----------



## funbags (Jan 19, 2011)

DSturg369 said:


> +1 on the Country Gents! I love mine... Freehand. = Zip!
> 
> Also +1 on the Forever Stems. Keep hearing good things about them.


thats the thing though i would have no problem ordering one from that site but i really dont want to just buy a forever stem and I feel their regular cob prices are higher then everywhere else and I am not paying $4 extra for a CG cob.


----------



## VonSockthroat (Jun 28, 2011)

Shawn, 

Unrelated, but that Black Sheep squadron made me remember when I was flying Hellcats in WarBirds and Aces High. Hah, good times! Ever play those sims?


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

DSturg369 said:


> Pipe Size Chart - MM Corncobs





Stonedog said:


> I sent Scott at Aristocob a similar question. Here is his response:
> 
> I didn't ask about the others, but I wonder if the Freehand shares the 7/8" diameter bowl? Similarly I'd guess the Patriot and Dane are also 3/4". Can anyone confirm?


Thanks Dale/Jon - been cobbin' my nubs since Johnny Rock turned me onto it but would like to get em' in there without all the "mushing"! :smokin:


----------



## jader (Feb 22, 2011)

I have a couple cobs and a few briars. I enjoy my Stanwell and Savinelli over a CC, but I prefer a CC over the cheap briars I have. 

The other thing I like is that I don't mind taking them out when I have to walk the dog and its drizzling or really windy. I also use them in the car since I keep the windows open if I am smoking the pipe. 

All in all its like having multiple fishing poles or golf clubs, each have their own job to do and fit the circumstances.


----------



## dgerwin11 (Jun 19, 2011)

funbags said:


> thats the thing though i would have no problem ordering one from that site but i really dont want to just buy a forever stem and I feel their regular cob prices are higher then everywhere else and I am not paying $4 extra for a CG cob.


You might try ordering extra stems from MM. I recently order a bunch when I ordered 2 Diplomats. I haven't had them long, but even so I would have had a pretty good dent in the cheap ones by now. Of course I like the idea of the forever stem being designed to not use a filter. I think my next purchase from MM will be a Patriot. This is an unfiltered pipe. And I will order a couple of extra stems to fit it.


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

VonSockthroat said:


> Shawn,
> 
> Unrelated, but that Black Sheep squadron made me remember when I was flying Hellcats in WarBirds and Aces High. Hah, good times! Ever play those sims?


Never played them. Mostly I'm playing World of Warcraft (Warcrack!)


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

Great thread.

Does anyone besides Hackert do higher end cobs?


----------



## dgerwin11 (Jun 19, 2011)

Not that I am aware of. Thou the higher end MM's are pretty good. Look for the ones with hardwood plug in the bottom of bowl. Seem to be more durable.


----------



## dgerwin11 (Jun 19, 2011)

Shawn said:


> I swear you people are EVIL! I clicked on the lWeink and I ended up ordering two cob pipes! ARG


We only lead you where you wanted to go. Enjoy.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Shawn said:


> I swear you people are EVIL! I clicked on the link and I ended up ordering two cob pipes! ARG


Corn cob pipes are not evil, only the people who smoke them.


----------



## funbags (Jan 19, 2011)

dgerwin11 said:


> You might try ordering extra stems from MM. I recently order a bunch when I ordered 2 Diplomats. I haven't had them long, but even so I would have had a pretty good dent in the cheap ones by now. Of course I like the idea of the forever stem being designed to not use a filter. I think my next purchase from MM will be a Patriot. This is an unfiltered pipe. And I will order a couple of extra stems to fit it.


actually the regular stems dont bother me (other then the fact that the bent ones cant get a cleaner thru it) because i am not a deep clencher. so i dont chew em up like some people. It would just be cool to add a little ''Bling'' to the cob.

oh, and i never use the filters.

Does any one have a forever stem to spare?? I can hit you with some baccy if you want.pm me.


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

To add to the general cob information in this thread, I was smoking without filters for a while but the draw was too open and I found I was burning my tongue.

I've taken to cutting pipe cleaners (cheaper ones, not the dense ones) into 1 inch lengths, bending them over into a tight V and then inserting legs first into the stem. This closes the draw a bit and offers some protection without resorting to the paper filter nastiness. This was NOT my idea but one picked up here on Puff (of course). I apologize to whomever I stole the idea, alas I have forgotten who posted it originally.


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

Received my 2 Legend New Missouri Merrchaum Corn Cob pipes from Aristocob on Friday. Smoked some Lane 1Q in one of them, I was pleasantly surprised at how well it smoked. Smoked my first Corn Cob pipe! And it was my first filtered pipe as well. 

The thing I found odd was that the shank went all the way into the bowl. Is this normal? Wouldn't that cause issues?


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

The shank is like that. It will burn away somewhat the more you smoke it. Some people use those little round screens in the bottom to keep tobacco from getting wedged down in the gap created. I do not, and also toss the filter.


----------



## VonSockthroat (Jun 28, 2011)

I also toss the filter out of the filtered pipes.


----------



## dgerwin11 (Jun 19, 2011)

I just got an MM Patriot. It is designed from the git go to be unfiltered. I may have found my new favorite cob. Whenever I get a new cob with filter, I leave the filter in place for a few bowls, then toss it and smoke it unfiltered.


----------



## WyoBob (Mar 6, 2007)

Shawn said:


> The thing I found odd was that the shank went all the way into the bowl. Is this normal? Wouldn't that cause issues?


As Dale said, the interior shank will burn away. The gaps that are left will eventually fill in to a certain extent. Many, including me, will fill and smooth the bowl with "pipe mud", a mixture of water and cigar ash. Some use other things besides water, i.e. honey or grape jelly. Water has worked well for me.


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

Okay, after several bowls, about 8 bowls in my cob pipe, I'm not impressed. There seems to be a great deal of moisture in the stem and bit. Maybe it's just that I can see it build up during a smoke, because I can see through the stem and bit. Tobacco gets stuck on the sides of the stem that is in the bowl doesn't get burned and it's a small bowl that only last about 10-15 minutes. It's okay in a pinch but it won't ever be my go to pipe. Just saying, cobs do not do it for me. I prefer my Briar pipes better.

Haven't tried it without the filter, need to do that. But not liking the filter either.


----------



## WyoBob (Mar 6, 2007)

Shawn said:


> Okay, after several bowls, about 8 bowls in my cob pipe, I'm not impressed. There seems to be a great deal of moisture in the stem and bit. Maybe it's just that I can see it build up during a smoke, because I can see through the stem and bit. Tobacco gets stuck on the sides of the stem that is in the bowl doesn't get burned and it's a small bowl that only last about 10-15 minutes. It's okay in a pinch but it won't ever be my go to pipe. Just saying, cobs do not do it for me. I prefer my Briar pipes better.
> 
> Haven't tried it without the filter, need to do that. But not liking the filter either.


I suspect you tobacco is way too wet. I get smoking times from 30 to 60 minutes in mt Legend, depending on tobacco, packing "quality" and moisture. I'll get closer to 30 minutes burn with PA, SWR, Carter Hall and 50 min. average with LNF.

Try drying out your tobacco. Some tobaccos have humidicants added to the tobacco and this makes them hard to dry out.

I don't like filters. I use a 1 inch section of pipe cleaner folded in a "V" and inserted into the stem where the filter goes. Make sure there is spring tension on the "V" so it stays in the stem and doesn't fall in to the shank.

When breaking in a cob, smoke it until you taste the wood. Don't dump the embers immediately so the internal shank continues to burn. Eventually the bottom of the bowl will fill in a bit. Or, you could fill gabs ans round out the bottom with "pipe mud."


----------



## dgerwin11 (Jun 19, 2011)

Shawn,

Just because so many of us enjoy our cobs does not mean every one will. You are not a lower life form just because you don't like what we do. What is important is that you gave yourself a chance to try what a lot of us think are great smokes. Enjoy your briars like so many of us do.


----------

